# Fuel Tank Grommet



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am looking for someplace to buy fuel tank grommets. The grommet that goes in the tank and the fuel lines come out of. The tank hole is 3/4 inch and the grommet has two holes for the fuel line. All I can find are original parts with lengths of fuel line attached to the grommet. I have needed several of these grommets in the last few weeks. Having some generic that I can put in the tank and run my own fuel line would be better that having to order original parts every time. Sorry for the ramble. Thanks for your help.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The only ones I know of, and mind you I've never measured any of them, is RedMax, and Shindiawa. Echo may have used something similar, but that's all I can remember at the moment. They're probably all going to have the lines attached, and run you 4 to 8 bucks each. I think a Maryuma I worked on came without the lines, but good luck finding a dealer...
Paul


----------

